# Border Guard Bangladesh - BGB



## M.R.9

Bangladesh Border Guard -(BGB)

All discussions on the Bangladesh Border Guard, pictures, news, updates, etc. It will help BD defence system to ensure Border Security issues- 

Regards-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.R.9

For protecting the land- They are always Ready- 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

I think they should have an internal wing, like Bangladesh/Bangla Internal-border guards to keep them in as well. I've heard India has lots of problems with Banladeshi/Bangali refugees.


----------



## M.R.9

OUR BGB is strong Enough. ONce upon a time BSF just couldn't sleep , when BDR was existing . Still now they are afraid of. But the main problem is SOLD GENERALS> 

Several time i have visited border area. And i saw the real condition. Will explain that, insha"allah . 

And the min prob is BD s weak foreign policy. There are more then a million illigal indian are living in BD. BD has huge opportunity and that is why INdia now using BD economically - So why BD ppl will go India ? Where they can't EAT !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Special force "SPEGUARDS" of the BGB.

The *Border Guard Bangladesh* (Bengali transliteration: বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ; translated from English: বাংলাদেশ সীমান্ত রক্ষক; _BGB_), formerly known as the *Bangladesh Rifles *is the oldest uniformed force of Bangladesh. It is a paramilitary force under the Ministry of Home Affairs. BGB is primarily responsible for the border security of the country, in Bangladesh the force is known as "The Vigilant Sentinels of the National Frontier".

Border Guard Bangladesh, as a paramilitary force, is entrusted with the responsibility to defend the 4,427 kilometres (2,751 mi) border of Bangladesh. BGB boasts a military history spanning over two centuries. During peacetime this force is also responsible for anti-smuggling operations, investigating cross border crime and extending governmental authority to remote and isolated areas. From time to time BGB has also been called upon to assist the administration in the maintenance of internal law & order, relief and rehabilitation work after any kind of natural disaster. During wartime BGB comes under the control of the Ministry of Defence as an auxiliary force to the Bangladesh Army.






BGB has adopted a long term modernization plan named "BGB Goal 2041" in 2017. The plan intends to make BGB a well-trained, well-equipped and technologically advanced force.

In short terms, BGB plans for structural and manpower expansion. A new region (equivalent to division) will be raised in Ramu of Cox's Bazar. Three new sectors (equivalent to brigade) will be raised at Ali Kadam of Bandarban, Naogaon and Jessore. Eight new battalions will be formed at Jhikargacha of Jessore, Meherpur, Khagrachari, _Boro Mowdok_ of Bandarban, Gazipur, Narayanganj and Kulaura. Two riverine battalions will be raised in BGB at _Nildumur_ of Shatkhira and Teknaf of Cox's Bazar. They are the first two units of BGB who will be able to operate in riverine borders and _char_s (River island). The number of personnel will be increased from 50000 to 65000 soon. 124 _Border Out Posts (BOP)_ and 70 heli-support BOPs are being set up in the border areas of hilly districts along the border with Myanmar. 128 _Border Sentri Posts (BSP)_ are being constructed between the distant BOPs. BGB members ae being equipped with bulletproof vests and ballistic helmet.

A _Quick Response Force_ will be established for BGB. The force will work to supply modern arms and ammunition swiftly to border points in case of any emergency. For smooth operation in the border areas, border roads are being constructed. In _BGB day 2017_, prime minister said that the government has undertaken a plan to construct a total of 3,167 km ring road across the borders with India and Myanmar. BGB intends to go three dimensional as per the plan. Bangladesh government has already approved the proposal for buying two Mi-171E helicopters from Russia at a cost of Tk. 355.10 crore. The helicopters will be delivered in 17th January, 2020. However, Bangladesh Air Force pilots will fly the helicopters initially. A heliport with hangar is being set up at _Baitul Izzat_ in Chittagong. Eventually, BGB plans to have four aviation wings.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/firs...ivery-scheduled-for-17th-january-2020.647563/






BH169 | Bell 212 | Bangladesh - Border Guard Bangladesh






To effectively monitor the border, BGB plans to add modern technology to the border management. The plan is to set up cameras, night vision goggles and infrared sensors throughout the border. BGB plans to achieve 3I (Information, Identification, Intervention) capabilities in the border in long term. Having Radar and Satellite monitoring facilities in the border are also planned.





_
BGB Shahjalal_ of Border Guards Bangladesh. BGB is acquiring multiple high-speed gunboats, four of them have already been procured from United Arab Emirates-based manufacturer Gulf Craft. At least two of these will be equipped with machine guns and deployed on the Naff River, which enters the Bay of Bengal at Teknaf, Cox’s Bazar.

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/asia...ezuiDG8NhrbadqIN2KZIGIu1ILR_6NJncYCR6EmHmpkxQ






BGB is purchasing Corsar ATGM from Ukraine. BGB uses Type 56 carbine, Type 56 and BD-08 assault rifle, Type 85 sniper rifle, Rheinmetall MG 3 and BD-14 GPMG, RPG, 60mm mortar etc.

Border Guard Police Nissan Patrol Y61






Otokar Armed Patrol Vehicle (APV) of Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB).







Various types of All Terrain Vehicles (ATV) of BGB. BGB purchased six of them while 120 more will be procured.






1361 new bikes for BOPs have been procured.






KAMAZ Heavy Transport Truck of Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB)











Official facebook page to get update on BGB: https://www.facebook.com/BorderGuardBangladeshNews/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

interesting, well mainly only countries in mainland continent had this kind of paramilitary elements. Most of islands countries like us doesnt have them


----------



## The Ronin

Winter exercise with Bangladesh army. 

https://www.defseca.com/national-se...ubOICv6hb8gb500RXbI3Ij631MOyYtjtJgsqDvDToSiK4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pictures thanks for sharing !


----------



## Homo Sapiens

The Ronin said:


> The number of personnel will be increased from 50000 to 65000 soon.


It farther need to increase to 100,000 BGB troops. Indian deployed 100,000 BSF troops at Bangladesh border. We need parity here. We also need to barb-wire fencing to the entire border from our side to prevent any unwanted intrusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

More photos and videos of winter exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

SPEGUARDS.....Special operations and Quick Reaction Force of Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB)




























BGB Commandos airborne jump with BD-71 Parachute.






Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) sniper member who is trained by "Black Eagle sniper unit" of Bangladesh Army.






BGB members firing Type-67 General Purpose Machine Guns.






All Terrain Vehicles (ATV) of BGB.





























HSPB of BGB. Total 100 of them in service.













"Tiger Shark 31" joint exercise between USA & Bangladesh






One shot....One kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) Special Force demonstrating Hostage Rescue Operation.






















































Homo Sapiens said:


> It farther need to increase to 100,000 BGB troops. Indian deployed 100,000 BSF troops at Bangladesh border. We need parity here. We also need to barb-wire fencing to the entire border from our side to prevent any unwanted intrusion.



They are probably trying to secure Myanmar border first as it's not that long. Activity indicates they are more focused to seal off that part first.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Border Guard Bangladesh with Rheinmetall MG 3 GPMG mounted on Otokar Armed Patrol Vehicle (APV)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1000599213646224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1000599213646224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @The Eagle @Dubious can you correct the thread title? It's actually "Border Guard Bangladesh"



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1000599213646224



So according to the BGB DG, the heavy armaments for BGB are to be procured within the next 6 months. This is great news, even though it's a reactionary measure. The sudden focus on reinforcing St. Martins seems to be because of the LPD inducted by Myanmar and the recent theatrics with including the island in their map. Even though the LPD does not pose any threat to mainland Bangladesh, but St. Martins is vulnerable to a sudden attack. We had left that island defenseless for decades now. It's good to see we have finally woken up to the real threats around us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

BGB recieved new high speed patrol boat. Clear view in the video below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Looks like BGB already received and started operating their Mi-171E helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

ABOUT
CONTACT
PRESS ETHICS

নেত্র নিউজ
যোগাযোগ
সংবাদমাধ্যমের নীতিমালা
Netra, netra.news
Bangladesh Media Network

Responsible publisher
(ansvarig utgivare) &
Editor-in-Chief:
Tasneem Khalil

BMN/Netra
Media Evolution City
Stora Varvsgatan 6A
211 19 Malmö
Sweden

*

*





BGB officers accuse Major General Shafeenul Islam of criminal ties with Selim Prodhan.



*The general and the casino donNetra News February 21, 2020*





Major General Shafeenul Islam.
As the chief of the Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB), Major General Shafeenul Islam is one of the most influential security czars in Bangladesh. Deputed from the Bangladesh Army, this two-star general is the topmost commander of the paramilitary border guards responsible for thwarting cross-border crimes including smuggling and drug trade. However, according to allegations by some ranking officers in the BGB, General Shafeen is also the “godfather” or chief patron of a notorious “casino don” whose dramatic arrest recently made headlines in Dhaka.

The BGB officers contacted Netra News to share their allegations against their commander and provided us with video and photographic evidence in support of their claims. They also gave us a copy of a letter addressed to the prime minister of Bangladesh. The letter, signed by “soldiers from different BGB units”, contains corruption allegations against the BGB director general and speaks of widespread discontent within the force while invoking the BDR mutiny of 2009. In order to protect our sources and to ensure their safety, we are not publishing the ranks and deployment details of the BGB officers who are especially placed within the force.

The BGB whistleblowers gave us three video clips and a series of photographs that clearly establish close personal ties between Major General Shafeenul Islam and the “casino don” Selim Prodhan, who was dramatically off-loaded from a plane and arrested by the Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) from Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport on September 30th 2019. RAB accused Prodhan of running an illegal online gambling business. Subsequent reports in the Bangla press also detailed his alleged extortion of cattle traders and involvement in smuggling operations at the borders. Some of these reports contained veiled hints about an “influential person in the administration” who acted as one of the two “godfathers” or patrons of Prodhan’s criminal enterprise.

Netra News was provided with photographs to support the claim that these two godfathers are none other than Major General Shafeenul Islam and the former Jubo Leaguge leader Sheikh Fazlur Rahman Maruf (who is also Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina’s cousin). The alleged ties between Sheikh Maruf and Selim Prodhan have already been reported in the Bangla press. However, crime reporters in Dhaka told Netra News that they “did not dare” naming General Shafeen in their reporting about Selim Prodhan, because of his extremely powerful position within the security and law enforcement structure of Bangladesh.





L-R: Selim Prodhan, Sheikh Fazlur Rahman Maruf, Major General Shafeenul Islam.
In conversations with a Netra News reporter in Dhaka, one of the BGB officers often referred to General Shafeen as the “Casino General” because of his alleged stake in Selim Prodhan’s online gambling business, “This must be investigated. [They must] dismiss him [Shafeen] and put him in prison. A military officer cannot be like this, cannot be a Casino General.”

In one of the video clips shared with Netra News, Selim Prodhan can be heard jokingly calling the BGB director general a “criminal”. In another video, Prodhan is seen on a boat with General Shafeen. With a hand on the general’s shoulder, the “casino don” makes a video call and says to someone, “Good morning! We are now in Bhola. Baby, look at me, me and Shafeen. You see this view? This is the nature of Bangladesh. Look at this boat, we came from this boat. Now we are going [back] to the boat.”





A still from the video: “Baby, look at me, me and Shafeen…”
Netra News was able to verify and confirm that both these clips were recovered from Selim Prodhan’s phone when he was taken into RAB custody. However, it is not clear how the BGB officers, who shared these with us, obtained these clips. We were unable to confirm the veracity of a third video clip.

The BGB officers also provided us with photographs as evidence of their claim that Selim Prodhan, as a surrogate for the director general of the border guards, oversaw a smuggling and extortion racket in the border areas. In these photos, Prodhan can be seen with uniformed BGB officers at different border outposts in Rajshahi and Sylhet sectors. These officers allegedly facilitated Prodhan’s frequent trips to the border outposts, at the behest of General Shafeen. We were able to identify some of the senior officers in the photographs, including a brigadier general who served as a commander in one of the border regions. We were also given some partial WhatsApp and Viber chat logs showing conversations between some of these officers and Selim Prodhan, which we could not authenticate.





Selim Prodhan, the alleged kingpin of a cross-border smuggling racket, with senior BGB officers in the Rajshahi region.
Reports published earlier in the Bangla press noted Selim Prodhan’s involvement in cross-border smuggling and extortion of cattle traders in the Rajshahi sector. There were also some reports about his involvement in illegal extraction of stone in the border areas of Sylhet with the help of corrupt BGB officers. The BGB officers who contacted Netra News allege that all of these were directly facilitated by General Shafeen, who used his position as the chief of the border guards to offer protection to Prodhan.





Selim Prodhan visiting a border outpost, with a BGB protection detail.
In their letter sent to the prime minister, the “soldiers from different BGB units” detailed some of the corruption allegations against their director general including his ties with the notorious “casino criminal Selim Prodhan” and demanded that the prime minister’s office investigate the allegations and remove General Shafeen from his position as the BGB chief.

“We the soldiers of the BGB do not accept the member of such an evil syndicate as our director general. We will not accept him as the director general,” the letter reads. It also suggests that corruption allegations against General Shafeen have created widespread discontent in the force, and that such a situation is comparable to the discontent that led to the BDR mutiny of 2009.





Extract from the letter sent to the prime minister.
Netra News sent specific questions for Major General Shafeenul Islam through his personal secretary and aide-de-camp, asking him to comment on the allegations against him. We did not receive any response to our query. The spokesperson of the RAB also did not respond to our request for his comment for this story.●

NETRA REPORT

FacebookTwitterWhatsAppRedditPocketEmailShare

Netra, netra.news
Bangladesh Media Network

Responsible publisher
(ansvarig utgivare) &
Editor-in-Chief:
Tasneem Khalil

BMN/Netra
Media Evolution City
Stora Varvsgatan 6A
211 19 Malmö
Sweden


ABOUT
CONTACT
PRESS ETHICS

নেত্র নিউজ
যোগাযোগ
সংবাদমাধ্যমের নীতিমালা


----------



## The Ronin

Sorry previous one belongs to BAF. BGB Mi-171E currently being assembled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1034971033542375

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Mi-171E of Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) flying over Dhaka after delivery.

PC- 12 DME ARC Aviation photography

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Recently added YPF-37 HSBs of several forces in a single picture. From above, it can be seen that there are minor differences among the boats of Border Guard Bangladesh, Bangladesh Police and Fire Service & Civil Defence. The HSB can carry 16-20 personnels using maximum twin 200HP engin. These HSBs are designed by UAE and now these are being made in Bangladesh by Yamaha Boat Factory. These HSBs are being used in the purpose of patrol and rescue missions. According to some sources, BGB will get an armament package of mounted ATGMs on the boats.

© Ops Room

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2871192249582580

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

New locally manufactured Level-3A Bulletproof vests for Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB).

PC-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nike said:


> interesting, well mainly only countries in mainland continent had this kind of paramilitary elements. Most of islands countries like us doesnt have them


Island countries imo don’t need anything more than a navy and a airforce. Police should be the sole land force


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Ending is interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


>



Good, We move ahead when we empower our women. Nothing but respect for these hardworking patriots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ending is interesting


What happened in this video? Like whats the context?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Rahil Ahmed said:


> What happened in this video? Like whats the context?



Listen with Audio, He explains it. Basically an attempted Push-in, India forcing their citizens into Bangladesh, usually handicapped or mentally challenged persons. In this case BGB thwarted the attempt.


----------



## Zarvan

What is their current size and I was once told future modernization plans include doubling its size.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Zarvan said:


> What is their current size and I was once told future modernization plans include doubling its size.



50,000 to 60,000 and It will get bumped by another 15,000 by 2025 

BGB has adopted a long term modernization plan named "BGB Goal 2041" in 2017. The plan intends to make BGB a well-trained, well-equipped and technologically advanced force.
In short terms, BGB plans for structural and manpower expansion. A new region (equivalent to division) will be raised in Ramu of Cox's Bazar. Three new sectors (equivalent to brigade) will be raised at Ali Kadam of Bandarban, Naogaon and Jessore. Eight new battalions will be formed at Jhikargacha of Jessore, Meherpur, Khagrachari, Boro Mowdok of Bandarban, Gazipur, Narayanganj and Kulaura.

Two riverine battalions will be raised in BGB at Nildumur of Shatkhira and Teknaf of Cox's Bazar. They are the first two units of BGB who will be able to operate in riverine borders and chars (River island). The number of personnel will be increased from 50000 to 65000 soon. 124 Border Out Posts (BOP) and 70 heli-support BOPs are being set up in the border areas of hilly districts along the border with Myanmar. 128 Border Sentri Posts (BSP) are being constructed between the distant BOPs. BGB members ae being equipped with bulletproof vests and ballistic helmet.

A Quick Response Force will be established for BGB. The force will work to supply modern arms and ammunition swiftly to border points in case of any emergency. For smooth operation in the border areas, border roads are being constructed. In BGB day 2017, prime minister said that the government has undertaken a plan to construct a total of 3,167 km ring road across the borders with India and Myanmar.

BGB intends to go three dimensional as per the plan. Bangladesh government has already approved the proposal for buying two Mi-171E helicopters from Russia at a cost of Tk. 355.10 crore. However, Bangladesh Air Force pilots will fly the helicopters initially. A heliport with hangar is being set up at Baitul Izzat in Chittagong. Eventually, BGB plans to have four aviation wings.

To effectively monitor the border, BGB plans to add modern technology to the border management. The plan is to set up cameras, night vision goggles and infrared sensors throughout the border. BGB plans to achieve 3I (Information, Identification, Intervention) capabilities in the border in long term. Having Radar and Satellite monitoring facilities in the border are also planned.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Guards_Bangladesh#Future_modernization_programme

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=681822569062115









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=172628864296625

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=172633120962866





Not underestimating the Burmese, but our BGB looks more well equipped then their army.

Wonder how well trained Burmese army is considering they are more geared to fight internal insurgencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

The Ronin said:


>



I like how the Burmese trooper gets toyed around by the BGB CO. @2:00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Al-Ansar said:


> I like how the Burmese trooper gets toyed around by the BGB CO. @2:00




He looks like little kiddie, even gutter rats talk back to him probably. 

Only good for massacring unarmed women and kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Two more helicopters for BGB.
*
মাদকপাচার নিয়ন্ত্রণে আরো দুটি হেলিকপ্টার কেনা হচ্ছে : স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী*

অচিরেই বর্ডার গার্ড অব বাংলাদেশ (বিজিবি)’র জন্য আরো দু’টি হেলিকপ্টার কেনা হবে বলে সংসদকে জানিয়েছেন স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী আসাদুজ্জামান খান কামাল। তিনি বলেন, দেশের সকল সীমান্ত পথে সকল প্রকার মাদক অনুপ্রবেশ বন্ধে বিজিবির দু’টি হেলিকপ্টার ইতিমধ্যেই ফ্লাইং পরিচালনা শুরু হয়েছে। যা বিজিবি’র অপারেশন ও লজিস্টিক সাপোর্টের ক্ষেত্রে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ অবদান রাখছে।

আজ বুধবার জাতীয় সংসদে প্রশ্নোত্তর পর্বে তিনি এ তথ্য জানান। স্পিকার ড. শিরীন শারমিন চৌধুরীর সভাপতিত্বে অধিবেশনে এ সংক্রান্ত লিখিত প্রশ্নটি উত্থাপন করেন সরকার দলীয় এমপি নুরুন্নবী চৌধুরী। জবাবে স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী আরো জানান, দেশের সকল সীমান্ত পথে সকল প্রকার মাদক অনুপ্রবেশ বন্ধে সরকারের নির্দেশনা অনুযায়ী বিজিবি’র নিয়মিত প্রতিরোধ ব্যবস্থা ছাড়াও সম্প্রতি নতুন ৫টি বিওপি নির্মাণ করা হয়েছে। টেকনাফসহ পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রামে সেনাবাহিনীর মাধ্যমে ৩১৭ কিলোমিটার বর্ডার রোডে তৈরি করা হচ্ছে এবং স্পর্শকাতর ও ঝুঁকিপূর্ণ সীমান্তে স্মার্ট বর্ডার ম্যানেজমেন্টের আওতায় সীমান্তে সার্ভেইল্যান্স সিস্টেম স্থাপনের কার্যক্রম চলমান আছে।

একই প্রশ্নের জবাবে মন্ত্রী আসাদুজ্জামান খান জানান, ভবিষ্যতে দেশের সকল সীমান্ত পথে সকল প্রকার মাদক অনুপ্রবেশ বন্ধে ভিশন-২০৪১ এর আওতায় বিজিবি’র ১৬৮টি নতুন বিওপি নির্মাণ, সকল সীমান্তে বর্ডার সার্ভেইল্যান্স সিস্টেম এবং সীমান্ত সড়ক নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা রয়েছে। যে সকল সীমান্তে নদীপথ রয়েছে, সেখানে বিশেষ করে টেকনাফ এবং সুন্দরবন অঞ্চলে বিজিবি'র জন্য ৪টি অত্যাধুনিক হাই স্পিড ইঞ্জিন বোট ক্রয় করা হয়েছে। উপকূলীয়, চরাঞ্চল, দুর্গম পার্বত্য অঞ্চলের বিওপিসমূহের জন্য ১৫২টি এটিভি (অল টেনিয়ন ভেহিক্যাল) ক্রয় করা হয়েছে। পর্যায়ক্রমে আরো সব সরঞ্জামাদি কেনা হবে। এছাড়া স্থল বন্দর ও ইমিগ্রেশন চেক পয়েন্ট মাদক দ্রব্যের অনুপ্রবেশ বন্ধে বিজিবি’র দু’টি ভেহিক্যাল এক্সরে স্ক্যানার ও দু’টি ব্যাগেজ স্ক্যানার স্থাপন করা হয়েছে। যা পর্যায়ক্রমে সকল স্থল বন্দর ও ইমিগ্রেশন চেক পয়েন্টে স্থাপন করা হবে।

মন্ত্রী আরো জানান, বাংলাদেশের দক্ষিণ-পূর্ব উপকূল সীমান্ত ও সমুদ্র এলাকায় মাদকের অনুপ্রবেশ রোধে টেকনাফ, শাহপুরী, সেন্টমার্টিন, ইনানী, হিমছড়ি ও বাহারছড়া এবং দক্ষিণ-পশ্চিম সীমান্তে দোবেকী ও কৈখালী এলাকায় হাইস্পিড বোটের সাহায্যে টহল দেওয়া হচ্ছে। তাছাড়া মাদকের অনুপ্রবেশ রোধে কোস্ট গার্ডের গোয়েন্দা নজরদারি বৃদ্ধি করা হয়েছে। সীমান্তবর্তী এসকল এলাকা দিয়ে সকল ধরনের মাদকের অনুপ্রবেশ রোধসহ সকল প্রকার অবৈধ কর্মকাণ্ড বন্ধে কোস্ট গার্ড নিয়মিত অভিযান পরিচালনা করে যাচ্ছে এবং অনেক সাফল্য অর্জন করেছে। এছাড়াও, উপকূলীয় এলাকার আইন-শৃঙ্খলা উন্নয়নের লক্ষ্যে কোস্ট গার্ড অন্যান্য আইন-শৃঙ্খলা বাহিনীর সাথে সমন্বয়কতঃ সুনির্দিষ্ট তথ্যের ভিত্তিতে নিয়মিত এবং প্রয়োজনে বড় ধরনের যৌথ অভিযান পরিচালনা করছে।

Newly delivered US made Polaris ATVs for Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2316700381971646





Another attempted push-in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/






In accordance with BGB's request, locals in a border town have now formed patrol teams and are policing the border regions, ready to stop any push-ins by the BSF when the BGB are elsewhere.



Indian Media claimed that the sector commander who was in-charge of the detachment that shot an Indian BSF jawan dead last year was transferred as punishment in relation to the shooting, but both BGB and BD media denied this and rightly so as you will see him at the end of the Video.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=689309548313417


----------



## leonblack08

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=639801353302900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706736016570770


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/725825287995176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saif

* BGB-BSF talks begin today *
Muktadir Rashid | 
Published: 09:39, Sep 15,2020 
| Updated: 01:17, Sep 16,2020 

The top-level border conference between the Border Guard Bangladesh and the Indian Border Security Force, which was postponed on Sunday, would begin today, officials in Dhaka said on Tuesday.

It will now be a four-day meeting till September 19, which was initially scheduled to be a six-day event from September 13 to 18, Bangladesh officials told New Age on Monday night.

The conference was postponed in the last minute citing a ‘technical glitch’ in the aircraft that was set to fly the BSF delegation to Dhaka, according to an announcement of the BGB.

BGB public relations officer Shariful Islam in a statement on Tuesday said that the director general-level conference would begin on Wednesday and continue until September 19.

The statement read that the formal talks would begin at 10:45am on Thursday at the BGB headquarters at Pilkhana in the capital.

BGB DG Major General Md Shafeenul Islam would lead a 13-member team comprising his commanders and members from the prime minister’s office and the foreign ministry, among others.

The six-member Indian delegation would be led by BSF’s newly-appointed director general Rakesh Asthana, a 1984-batch Indian Police Service officer from the Gujarat cadre.

Prior to his current position, Asthana was the director-general of India’s Bureau of Civil Aviation Security with the additional charge of the director-general of the country’s Narcotics Control Bureau.

The BGB said that the conference would conclude with the signing of a Joint Record of Discussions at 8:30am on September 19. The BSF delegation would leave Dhaka the same day.

Earlier on Sunday, the postponement of the conference followed the failure of the BSF aircraft carrying the delegation to take off due to a reported technical glitch in the aircraft, according to officials in Dhaka.

The Bangladesh side is expected to once again push for a halt to killings of people along the border by the Indian BSF, while both sides are likely to discuss how to contain cross-border smuggling.

Different aspects of border management would also figure in the talks, officials said.









BGB-BSF talks begin today


The top-level border conference between the Border Guard Bangladesh and the Indian Border Security Force, which was postponed on Sunday, would begin today, officials in...




www.newagebd.net


----------



## Bilal9

BSF is a corrupt-to-the-core organization.

Killings of civilians is an indication of how corrupt they are.

Most of the killings are because of deals gone bad with smugglers.

There are huge amounts of gold smuggled out of Bangladesh to India.

In return we get Phensidyl, small arms etc. The Phensidyl factories are right next to the border India.

Indians are powerless to stop these operations because their govt. and in fact BSF personnel themselves are complicit in smuggling drugs like Phensidyl into Bangladesh.

The amount of money involved is too lucrative...


----------



## saif

* BGB vents concerns over border killings in DG-level talks *
Muktadir Rashid | 
Published: 13:40, Sep 17,2020 
| Updated: 00:25, Sep 18,2020 

The Border Guard Bangladesh in director general-level talks with the Indian Border Security Force in Dhaka on Thursday again expressed concerns over killings of ‘unarmed’ Bangladeshis on the border and pushing mentally challenged Indian people into Bangladesh.


An official who attended the conference at the border guard headquarters in Dhaka told New Age that the Bangladesh side categorically expressed concerns over the reported incidents of border killing despite repeated assurance of bringing the number to ‘zero’.

The official, however, did not say what the Indian side’s reply was but added that Bangladesh mentioned the figure of the border killings reported in the media.

This year, till August 31, at least 34 Bangladeshis were killed and 17 were injured by the BSF, according to rights organisation Ain O Salish Kendra.

BSF director general Rakesh Asthana, an Indian police service officer from Gujarat, lead a six-member Indian delegation while BGB director general Major General Md Shafeenul Islam lead a 13-member team, including officials from the Prime Minister’s Office and the foreign ministry, among others.

BGB public relations officer Shariful Islam in a statement said that both sides in the conference discussed shooting, killing and injuring unarmed Bangladeshis and pushing mentally challenged Indians to Bangladesh.

The statement also read that both sides discussed the construction work along the border and confidence building measures between the border guarding forces.

The top-level border conference between the Border Guard Bangladesh and the Indian Border Security Force, which was postponed on Sunday, began on Thursday with the arrival of the Indian team on Wednesday.

It will now be a four-day meeting till September 19, which was initially planned as a six-day meeting between September 13 and 18, the officials said.

Ain O Salish Kendra data shows that 15 people were killed along the India-Bangladesh border in 2018 while the number jumped to 43 in 2019.

According to the rights organisation Odhikar, at least 25 border shooting deaths were recorded in 2017, at least 29 in 2016, at least 44 in 2015, at least 35 in 2014, at least 29 in 2013, at least 38 in 2012, at least 31 in 2011, at least 74 in 2010, and at least 98 were recorded in 2009.

At least 1,185 Bangladeshis were killed along the border by the BSF between 2000 and 2019, according to the data shared by Odhikar.

Bangladesh shares 4,156 kilometre-long border with five Indian states.









BGB vents concerns over border killings in DG-level talks


The Border Guard Bangladesh in director general-level talks with the Indian Border Security Force in Dhaka on Thursday again expressed concerns over killings of ‘unarmed’...




www.newagebd.net


----------



## saif

*BSF must deliver on its promise of zero border killing*








File photo of Indian Border Security Force (BSF) soldiers patrolling the border with Bangladesh near Fulbari.
Photo: AFP/Diptendu Dutta

Brig. Gen. Qazi Abidus Samad, ndc, psc (Retd)

The killing of innocent Bangladeshis at the hands of Indian Border Security Force (BSF) is an issue that brings shock, dismay and humiliation to us as a nation. There had been numerous talks and assurances of "zero deaths" but to no avail. Recently, this has been discussed at the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs indicating the government's concern in this regard. Various national and international human rights forums and organisations also voiced their disquiet at the continuity of deaths at the Bangladesh-India border.

Perhaps there is no other border as deadly during peacetime as the India-Bangladesh border. From 1972 onwards, the annual figures for border killing have been in double digits. This year, already 29 people were killed in the first seven months, according to a September 11 report of this daily citing data from the rights organisation Ain o Salish Kendra (ASK). In most cases of border killing, people were shot without any justification. They were innocent civilians carrying no weapons, thereby posing no threat to security.

This is happening because of BSF's shoot-on-sight policy. The BSF, of course, claims that they only shoot at those who are criminals and those who attack them. But there has been no reported instance where BSF guards were fired upon or victims were carrying any firearm.

It is pertinent to recall the incident of the Felani murder, one of the most shocking cases where this young girl was killed by BSF on January 7, 2011. The grisly picture of her lifeless body hanging on the border fence was picked up by the international media provoking widespread criticism. Ultimately, the killer was acquitted for lack of "sufficient and conclusive evidence". But Felani's memory remains etched in our minds as a symbol of BSF brutality.

It's not just killing, however. There are instances of torture of all kinds including uprooting nails, pouring in petrol, merciless beating and unlawful detention. How can we continue to digest this inhuman behaviour meted out to our fellow citizens?

It is high time we urged upon the authorities concerned to educate, sensitise and rein in the "trigger happy" BSF jawans to respect human life, protect the sanctity of the relationship between the two friendly countries, and refrain from taking lives at will.

The Indian public and decision makers must be convinced that it is not only Bangladesh that is dependent on India, rather India too relies on Bangladesh for a host of vital socio-economic exchanges. Bangladesh is India's fourth highest remittance earning source. There are more than two million Indians who work in Bangladesh, documented or undocumented. Hence, the onus of maintaining a cordial relationship is on both sides.

In our efforts to make the bond stronger at the borders, we have introduced border huts. There had been a ceremony called Rakhi Bandhan where female BSF members were seen tying _rakhi_ (amulets) around the arms of our Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) members. What a celebration of love and trust! After all these, why would BSF still kill our people?

In view of the reality, we would like to propose the following for consideration at the ongoing DG-level border conference between BGB and BSF at Pilkhana: A one-minute silence may be observed for all those who were killed at the border by BSF. It may be a little hard for them to accept. Hence, the approach can be modified to be agreeable to both sides. It could be "a one-minute silence to honour all citizens killed on either side of the border including BGB and BSF jawans".

A short documentary showing the sufferings of the family members of those killed, with the background information of the innocent deceased victims, may also be presented. 

A joint pledge by BGB and BSF that no force will kill innocent people unless attacked may be solemnised.

At the home front, BGB must undertake an elaborate programme to educate our people living along the border. This could be done through national TV, social media, text messages through mobile phone, publishing leaflets and posters, and addressing people in the market places as well as social and religious gatherings. This could be done through documentaries depicting the hazard of crossing border and making people aware of the capability of BSF in watch keeping. People must be given a clear idea of the tremendous wherewithal and resources of BSF in identifying movements by IR, sonar and other gadgets. 

They must know that if they try to sneak in thinking they can do it undetected, they will do so at their own peril as they will be caught and overpowered and only their bullet-riddled bodies will return home.

Despite the concern over border killings, Pilkhana must put up a befitting show of cordial hospitality to our honoured guests. It may be difficult to match the traditional extravaganza of Indian hospitality in all its pomp and show. But I am sure Pilkhana will wear a very festive look with the lawns properly mowed, gardens trimmed, buildings painted, red carpets laid out and chandeliers lit. BGB officials will hopefully tie up all loose ends in preparing for the series of meetings, agenda, upkeep of banquet halls, menu for the ostensive parties, gift exchange and so on. Above everything, we want Pilkhana bugles to resonate the sombre tune of the cry of our fallen citizens who have been robbed of their right to life for no justifiable reasons.

*Brig. Gen. Qazi Abidus Samad, ndc, psc (Retd) is a freelance contributor.









BSF must deliver on its promise of zero border killing


The killing of innocent Bangladeshis at the hands of Indian Border Security Force (BSF) is an issue that brings shock, dismay and humiliation to us as a nation.




www.thedailystar.net




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saif

* BSF repeats promise to stop border killing *
*Robust joint patrol agreed as border talks end in Dhaka *
Muktadir Rashid | 
Published: 12:25, Sep 19,2020 
| Updated: 00:05, Sep 20,2020 







The newly-appointed Indian Border Security Force director general, Rakesh Asthana, made a fresh promise to bring the number of border killings to zero.

Besides, both Bangladesh and India have agreed to continue a robust coordinated patrolling, intelligence sharing and awareness building programmes to curb cross-border smuggling of cattle, narcotics, and fake currency notes.

‘I reiterate that we are committed to bring it to zero level. I can only tell you, since I have joined recently, I only tell you, and you will see the reference,’ said Rakesh in a joint press conference following the 50th border conference concluded in Dhaka on Saturday.

Rakesh is also the director general of Indian Narcotics Control Bureau.

Terming border killings ‘unfortunate,’ the chiefs of both Bangladesh and Indian border guards, however, said that criminals were getting killed inside India in border-related shooting incidents.

But both Indian and Bangladesh rights groups have been campaigning for inquiry into the shooting deaths alleging that they are mostly fired at from close distance along the border. 

In the past, Indian government made assurances that the border killings should be brought to zero and in 2011 the two countries signed a memo to this end but killing and injuring in shooting continued. 

In the 48th BGB-BSF summit conference in Dhaka in June 2019, the BGB DG Major General, Md Shafeenul, expressed his concern over the killings of Bangladeshi nationals in bordering areas and expected that the BSF would take necessary measures to bring down the deaths.

The then BSF chief, Rajani Kant Misra, too termed those killings unfortunate and promised to bring down such killings to zero.

A similar pledge was declared by India in the 46th summit in Dhaka between Shafeenul and then BSF DG KK Sharma on April 26, 2018. The same pledge to bring down the border killings to zero was declared by India in the 44th summit in Dhaka between then BGB chief Major General Abul Hossain and then BSF DG KK Sharma on February 21, 2017.

A joint declaration between Bangladesh and India during the visit of Indian prime minister Narendra Modi to Bangladesh on June 7, 2015, read that both prime ministers — Bangladesh prime minister Sheikh Hasina and Narendra Modi — reiterated that the number of deaths at the border must be brought down to zero and directed the authorities concerned and the border forces to work to that effect.

A joint statement issued on September 7, 2011 over the visit of Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh to Dhaka also decided to prevent the loss of lives along the border.

Border Guard Bangladesh director general Major General Md Shafeenul Islam said that border killings had a psychological effect on Bangladeshi people. 

The BSF chief claimed that smuggling of cattle, narcotics, gold, fake Indian currency notes, and weapons and ammunitions were criminal activities and in order to prevent these sometimes his force opened fire resulting in ‘unfortunate deaths’ in the past.

‘We have assured our BGB counterpart that we will bring it down with the joint coordinated patrol systems, which had been stopped due to the COVID-19 pandemic,’ he told reporters over the recent increase in the killings of Bangladeshis.

At least 34 Bangladeshis were killed alone this year.

Asked why Bangladeshis were targeted on the head, chest and stomach during the shooting, the BSF chief said, ‘As a last resort, they opened fire from lethal weapons. However, I am not justifying any killing.’

He went on, ‘It is already instructed, if you need to fire, fire at the lower portion of the body but this incident takes place at the dead hours of the night when weather condition was not good, visibility was not good and then the fire takes place, then such type of unfortunate incident do take place.’

He further said that criminals indulged in organised crimes or smuggling and mostly they were shot at, adding that available figures showed that 70 per cent of the incidents took place between 10:00pm and 5:30am.

‘Most of the operations are taking place in Indian territory when they have crossed our border and they have been challenged. In these exchanges, sometimes—more than 60 persons of India have been killed’.

The BSF stated that this year 52 BSF personnel were injured by criminals. Asked about the use of lethal weapons, the BSF chief claimed that sometimes two or three personnel were mobbed by more than a hundred people.

The BGB chief echoed the BSF chief when he too said that most of the incidents took place in the night or in the early hours.

‘These criminals cross the border and go deep inside India where the confrontation takes place. As a result of that confrontation, sometimes the killings take place,’ the BGB chief said.

When another journalist asked as to how Bangladeshis managed to go deep inside India despite the presence of border guards, the BGB chief replied that it was a very porous border with mountains, marshes and rivers. But they are now taking the help of technologies so that people can be prevented from trespassing, he mentioned.

When it was mentioned that BSF men killed a Bangladeshi at about 10:00am on September 10 at the northern Thakurgaon border when he was fishing in a bordering river, the BGB chief said, ‘I think it is one of the odd cases and I would request the DG BSF to investigate this particular case which took place along the river during the day time’.

The BSF chief replied, ‘We definitely will look into it, and take appropriate action as well as the preventive measure for future’.

India sent a 6-member delegation to the bi-annual border conference held from September 16 to 19 and the 13-member Bangladesh side comprised representatives from the Prime Minister’s Office, and the ministries of home and foreign affairs.

The BGB chief said that they undertook an awareness building programme so that people would not cross the zero line and go deep inside India.

He said that joint patrolling would continue and it would start immediately. ‘Then see the result how it comes up,’ he added.

About the drug smuggling, the chiefs of both border forces said that narcotics had no border and it was a concern for both the countries.

In the joint press statement, both sides stressed the need for effective implementation of the Coordinated Border Management Plan.

Both sides also agreed to take extra precautionary measures including increasing coordinated patrols, intensify public awareness programmes, and undertake appropriate socio-economic development programmes in vulnerable areas.

Both sides also agreed to take effective steps to prevent human trafficking, illegal crossing of the international border, aid victims of human trafficking and facilitate their rescue and rehabilitation as soon as possible as per the law of the land.

Expressing concern over the recent infiltration or push-ins of mentally challenged persons, both sides agreed to verify their nationality and thereafter their return or acceptance processes could be expedited with the cooperation from the other side.

Both sides agreed to facilitate river bank protection work as approved by the Joint River Commission and to ensure that no unauthorised river bank protection work would take place along the common border rivers.

The joint statement said that both sides agreed to facilitate the development work of the Banglabandha-Phulbari immigration check post in accordance with the existing norms.

Appreciating the cooperation extended by the BGB and other security forces of Bangladesh against Indian insurgent groups, the BSF chief sought further cooperation from the BGB to destroy the reported hideouts of the IIGs in Bangladesh.

The DG BGB assured his counterpart that there was no IIG camp or hideout inside Bangladesh.

The BSF chief raised the issue of constructing newly-designed single-row fence within the 150 yards of the international border.

In this context, the DG BGB stated that the decision of the Bangladesh government about not building the fence had already been informed to India.

The BGB chief informed the BSF team about the upcoming extensive training and operational flights of two helicopters of the BGB Air Wing in the Chattogram Hill Tracts area and requested the BSF commands to avoid any confusion or misunderstanding in this regard.

Both sides agreed to hold the next DG-level conference at Guwahati, India preferably within the second week of November.

Ain o Salish Kendra data shows that 15 people were killed along the India-Bangladesh border in 2018 while the number jumped to 43 in 2019.

At least 1,185 Bangladeshis were killed along the border by the BSF between 2000 and 2019, according to the data shared by Odhikar.

Bangladesh shares 4,156 kilometre-long border with five Indian states.









BSF repeats promise to stop border killing


The newly-appointed Indian Border Security Force director general, Rakesh Asthana, made a fresh promise to bring the number of border killings to zero. Besides, both...




www.newagebd.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

saif said:


> * BSF repeats promise to stop border killing *
> *Robust joint patrol agreed as border talks end in Dhaka *
> Muktadir Rashid |
> Published: 12:25, Sep 19,2020
> | Updated: 00:05, Sep 20,2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly-appointed Indian Border Security Force director general, Rakesh Asthana, made a fresh promise to bring the number of border killings to zero.
> 
> Besides, both Bangladesh and India have agreed to continue a robust coordinated patrolling, intelligence sharing and awareness building programmes to curb cross-border smuggling of cattle, narcotics, and fake currency notes.
> 
> ‘I reiterate that we are committed to bring it to zero level. I can only tell you, since I have joined recently, I only tell you, and you will see the reference,’ said Rakesh in a joint press conference following the 50th border conference concluded in Dhaka on Saturday.
> 
> Rakesh is also the director general of Indian Narcotics Control Bureau.
> 
> Terming border killings ‘unfortunate,’ the chiefs of both Bangladesh and Indian border guards, however, said that criminals were getting killed inside India in border-related shooting incidents.
> 
> But both Indian and Bangladesh rights groups have been campaigning for inquiry into the shooting deaths alleging that they are mostly fired at from close distance along the border.
> 
> In the past, Indian government made assurances that the border killings should be brought to zero and in 2011 the two countries signed a memo to this end but killing and injuring in shooting continued.
> 
> In the 48th BGB-BSF summit conference in Dhaka in June 2019, the BGB DG Major General, Md Shafeenul, expressed his concern over the killings of Bangladeshi nationals in bordering areas and expected that the BSF would take necessary measures to bring down the deaths.
> 
> The then BSF chief, Rajani Kant Misra, too termed those killings unfortunate and promised to bring down such killings to zero.
> 
> A similar pledge was declared by India in the 46th summit in Dhaka between Shafeenul and then BSF DG KK Sharma on April 26, 2018. The same pledge to bring down the border killings to zero was declared by India in the 44th summit in Dhaka between then BGB chief Major General Abul Hossain and then BSF DG KK Sharma on February 21, 2017.
> 
> A joint declaration between Bangladesh and India during the visit of Indian prime minister Narendra Modi to Bangladesh on June 7, 2015, read that both prime ministers — Bangladesh prime minister Sheikh Hasina and Narendra Modi — reiterated that the number of deaths at the border must be brought down to zero and directed the authorities concerned and the border forces to work to that effect.
> 
> A joint statement issued on September 7, 2011 over the visit of Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh to Dhaka also decided to prevent the loss of lives along the border.
> 
> Border Guard Bangladesh director general Major General Md Shafeenul Islam said that border killings had a psychological effect on Bangladeshi people.
> 
> The BSF chief claimed that smuggling of cattle, narcotics, gold, fake Indian currency notes, and weapons and ammunitions were criminal activities and in order to prevent these sometimes his force opened fire resulting in ‘unfortunate deaths’ in the past.
> 
> ‘We have assured our BGB counterpart that we will bring it down with the joint coordinated patrol systems, which had been stopped due to the COVID-19 pandemic,’ he told reporters over the recent increase in the killings of Bangladeshis.
> 
> At least 34 Bangladeshis were killed alone this year.
> 
> Asked why Bangladeshis were targeted on the head, chest and stomach during the shooting, the BSF chief said, ‘As a last resort, they opened fire from lethal weapons. However, I am not justifying any killing.’
> 
> He went on, ‘It is already instructed, if you need to fire, fire at the lower portion of the body but this incident takes place at the dead hours of the night when weather condition was not good, visibility was not good and then the fire takes place, then such type of unfortunate incident do take place.’
> 
> He further said that criminals indulged in organised crimes or smuggling and mostly they were shot at, adding that available figures showed that 70 per cent of the incidents took place between 10:00pm and 5:30am.
> 
> ‘Most of the operations are taking place in Indian territory when they have crossed our border and they have been challenged. In these exchanges, sometimes—more than 60 persons of India have been killed’.
> 
> The BSF stated that this year 52 BSF personnel were injured by criminals. Asked about the use of lethal weapons, the BSF chief claimed that sometimes two or three personnel were mobbed by more than a hundred people.
> 
> The BGB chief echoed the BSF chief when he too said that most of the incidents took place in the night or in the early hours.
> 
> ‘These criminals cross the border and go deep inside India where the confrontation takes place. As a result of that confrontation, sometimes the killings take place,’ the BGB chief said.
> 
> When another journalist asked as to how Bangladeshis managed to go deep inside India despite the presence of border guards, the BGB chief replied that it was a very porous border with mountains, marshes and rivers. But they are now taking the help of technologies so that people can be prevented from trespassing, he mentioned.
> 
> When it was mentioned that BSF men killed a Bangladeshi at about 10:00am on September 10 at the northern Thakurgaon border when he was fishing in a bordering river, the BGB chief said, ‘I think it is one of the odd cases and I would request the DG BSF to investigate this particular case which took place along the river during the day time’.
> 
> The BSF chief replied, ‘We definitely will look into it, and take appropriate action as well as the preventive measure for future’.
> 
> India sent a 6-member delegation to the bi-annual border conference held from September 16 to 19 and the 13-member Bangladesh side comprised representatives from the Prime Minister’s Office, and the ministries of home and foreign affairs.
> 
> The BGB chief said that they undertook an awareness building programme so that people would not cross the zero line and go deep inside India.
> 
> He said that joint patrolling would continue and it would start immediately. ‘Then see the result how it comes up,’ he added.
> 
> About the drug smuggling, the chiefs of both border forces said that narcotics had no border and it was a concern for both the countries.
> 
> In the joint press statement, both sides stressed the need for effective implementation of the Coordinated Border Management Plan.
> 
> Both sides also agreed to take extra precautionary measures including increasing coordinated patrols, intensify public awareness programmes, and undertake appropriate socio-economic development programmes in vulnerable areas.
> 
> Both sides also agreed to take effective steps to prevent human trafficking, illegal crossing of the international border, aid victims of human trafficking and facilitate their rescue and rehabilitation as soon as possible as per the law of the land.
> 
> Expressing concern over the recent infiltration or push-ins of mentally challenged persons, both sides agreed to verify their nationality and thereafter their return or acceptance processes could be expedited with the cooperation from the other side.
> 
> Both sides agreed to facilitate river bank protection work as approved by the Joint River Commission and to ensure that no unauthorised river bank protection work would take place along the common border rivers.
> 
> The joint statement said that both sides agreed to facilitate the development work of the Banglabandha-Phulbari immigration check post in accordance with the existing norms.
> 
> Appreciating the cooperation extended by the BGB and other security forces of Bangladesh against Indian insurgent groups, the BSF chief sought further cooperation from the BGB to destroy the reported hideouts of the IIGs in Bangladesh.
> 
> The DG BGB assured his counterpart that there was no IIG camp or hideout inside Bangladesh.
> 
> The BSF chief raised the issue of constructing newly-designed single-row fence within the 150 yards of the international border.
> 
> In this context, the DG BGB stated that the decision of the Bangladesh government about not building the fence had already been informed to India.
> 
> The BGB chief informed the BSF team about the upcoming extensive training and operational flights of two helicopters of the BGB Air Wing in the Chattogram Hill Tracts area and requested the BSF commands to avoid any confusion or misunderstanding in this regard.
> 
> Both sides agreed to hold the next DG-level conference at Guwahati, India preferably within the second week of November.
> 
> Ain o Salish Kendra data shows that 15 people were killed along the India-Bangladesh border in 2018 while the number jumped to 43 in 2019.
> 
> At least 1,185 Bangladeshis were killed along the border by the BSF between 2000 and 2019, according to the data shared by Odhikar.
> 
> Bangladesh shares 4,156 kilometre-long border with five Indian states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSF repeats promise to stop border killing
> 
> 
> The newly-appointed Indian Border Security Force director general, Rakesh Asthana, made a fresh promise to bring the number of border killings to zero. Besides, both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newagebd.net



These dhokeybaaj idiots will always prop up some kind of lame excuse about their trigger happy BSF who see Bangladeshis worse than dogs in the 'valuation of life' scale.

The new BSF chief is dancing to the same tune. 

It is laughable how they mention that Bangladeshis go 'deep inside' India and get killed there....SMH.

I have long advocated a much stronger response, as given to them back in the early 2000's in Burimari.

Playing nice guy with these idiots does not work. Bullets do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> These dhokeybaaj idiots will always prop up some kind of lame excuse about their trigger happy BSF who see Bangladeshis worse than dogs in the 'valuation of life' scale.
> 
> The new BSF chief is dancing to the same tune.
> 
> It is laughable how they mention that Bangladeshis go 'deep inside' India and get killed there....SMH.
> 
> I have long advocated a much stronger response, as given to them back in the early 2000's in Burimari.
> 
> Playing nice guy with these idiots does not work. Bullets do.




Maybe putting a slave like minded leader in charge of Bangladesh wasn't a great idea, Bangladesh has only once chance to get a new leader that's it and i'm sure Bangladeshis will screw it up again. 

If most Bangladeshis were great , Bangladesh would of have been probably the first developed country in the Indian sub continent. 

But with rise of religious terrorism and corruption every where you go , young people can't do much.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/BorderGuardBangladeshNews/posts/1191197187919758


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/BorderGuardBangladeshNews/posts/1203684543337689


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## The Ronin




----------



## The Ronin

নীলফামারীর আন্তসীমান্ত রক্ষায় যুক্ত হলো এটিভি 






৫৬ বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ (বিজিবি)-এ নীলফামারী সীমান্ত সুরক্ষায় নতুন করে যুক্ত হয়েছে অল টেরেইন ভেহিক্যাল (এটিভি)।

সীমান্তে দ্রুত ও কার্যকর টহল পরিচালনার জন্য আধুনিক এই যন্ত্রটি ব্যবহার করা হচ্ছে। সীমান্তের অপরাধ দমন, অস্ত্র, বিস্ফোরক দ্রব্য, ইয়াবা, বিভিন্ন মাদকের চোরা চালানসহ মানবপাচার প্রতিরোধে এই ভেহিক্যালে কাজ করতে সহজ হবে।
শুক্রবার (১৬ অক্টোবর) বিকালে ৫৬ বিজিবির নীলফামারী দারোয়ানী ব্যাটালিয়নের পরিচালক ও অধিনায়ক লে. কর্নেল মো. মামুনুল হক এ তথ্য নিশ্চিত করেন। 

তিনি মোবাইল ফোনে জানান, সীমান্ত এলাকার দায়িত্বপূর্ণ ১৪৭.৯১৮ কিলোমিটার এলাকার মধ্যে দুর্গম, স্পর্শকাতর স্থানে দ্রুত ও কার্যকরভাবে টহল পরিচালনার জন্য ডিমলা উপজেলার বড়শশী বিওপিতে দুটি ‘অল টেরেইন ভেহিক্যাল’-এর মাধ্যমে সীমান্ত সুরক্ষা শুরু হয়েছে।

এটি সীমান্তের অলিগলি, বালুময় চরাঞ্চল, খালবিল, জলাশয়সহ উঁচু-নিচু পাহাগি, খাড়া রাস্তা এবং যেকোনও দুর্গম পথে চলাচলের জন্য খুবই উপযুক্ত। এছাড়া ওজনে হালকা হওয়ার কারণে বিশেষ অভিযানে সহজে মুভ করা যায়।
৫৬ বিজিবি অধিনায়ক জানান, বিজিবির কর্ম এলাকায় নতুন এই মাত্রা যুক্ত হওয়ায় আন্তসীমান্ত অপরাধ দমন সহজ হবে। পাশাপাশি সীমান্ত হত্যা হ্রাসেও এটি কার্যকর ভূমিকা রাখবে বলে আশা করেন তিনি। 














নীলফামারীর আন্তসীমান্ত রক্ষায় যুক্ত হলো এটিভি


৫৬ বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ (বিজিবি)-এ নীলফামারী সীমান্ত সুরক্ষায় নতুন করে যুক্ত হয়েছে অল টেরেইন ভেহিক্যাল (এটিভি)। সীমান্তে দ্রুত ও কার্যকর টহল পরিচালনার জন্য আধুনিক এই যন্ত্রটি ব্যবহার করা হচ্ছে। সীমান্তের অপরাধ দমন, অস্ত্র, বিস্ফোরক দ্রব্য, ইয়াবা, বিভিন্ন মাদকের চোরা চালানসহ মানবপাচার...




www.banglatribune.com


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2396270414014642

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/2157173411201695/posts/2641248322794199

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## ghost250

ত্রিমাত্রিক সক্ষমতা অর্জনে বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ | ত্রিমাত্রিক সক্ষমতা অর্জনে বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ | By Border Guard Bangladesh | Facebook


138K views, 7.1K likes, 1.5K loves, 134 comments, 1.2K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Border Guard Bangladesh: ত্রিমাত্রিক সক্ষমতা অর্জনে বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ




fb.watch









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1034655247055176

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The Ronin

PM said as per BGB’s new organizational structure, five regional headquarters have been set up in last 12 years while the command structure decentralization has made the force more dynamic.

Border Security Bureau has been established by strengthening BGB’s intelligence unit and four new sectors, five regional intelligence bureaus and 15 battalions have also been set up alongside completing the reform activities by introducing 140 new border outposts, 34 BSPs and an air wing.

Mentioning that her government since 2009 has so far appointed 30,146 personnel, the Prime Minister said there is also a plan to increase manpower by another 15,000 in three phases.

In the first phase, process for a region headquarters, a sector headquarters, four battalions, a K-9 unit, a region intelligence bureau, a station headquarters and a guard police battalion comprising 4,282 personnel is underway which would be completed by 2022, she continued.

Besides, a proposal is under consideration to establish a sector, five battalions, a reserve battalion, a K-9 unit and training centre comprising with 5,782 personnel as well as an increase of manpower for five border guard hospitals in second phase, said Sheikh Hasina.

She said women empowerment has been ensured in this force by appointing female soldiers first in 2015 and now the number of female soldiers is 841.

A scheme has also been taken to install a smart digital surveillance and tactical response system in 328km border on priority basis to stop smuggling, she added.

*In addition, the premier said, digital mobile radio (DMR) network is being established for direct communication between remote BOPs, BOP patrolling and headquarters to strengthen operation activities.

She said 120 all-terrain vehicles (ATVs) have been procured to bring dynamism in BGB’s patrolling to prevent smuggling while 12 APCs and 10 riot control vehicles for overall protection in border and domestic security.

Moreover, 12 high-speed boats and two pontoons have been incorporated with BGB, Sheikh Hasina said, adding the process of procuring two modern first crafts, seven sea going modern high-speed boats, two marinas and two trailers for BGB is underway.*









Helicopter induction to make BGB more dynamic, 3D force: PM | Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)







www.bssnews.net













KrAZ Spartan APC of BGB

© Saiful Islam Sumon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

Okay great news.


----------



## saif

The recent acquisition of vehicles and recruitment of more personnel will add more strength to Border Guard Bangladesh, which will in turn improve law and order situation on the border.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/779682242609480







More Kraz Spartans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/217864913106353

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Good that they added KRaZ Spartans, but the wheels seem quite small.

I am hoping that those wheels shown are for shipping only.

These need proper rough-tread all terrain Wheels and Tires.


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## leonblack08

RK-3 Corsar ATGMs issued to BGB. Pictures with the simulator.
Range: 2.5 km
Source: DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

leonblack08 said:


> RK-3 Corsar ATGMs issued to BGB. Pictures with the simulator.
> Range: 2.5 km
> Source: DTB
> View attachment 745717
> View attachment 745718
> View attachment 745719


Very weird for a "slave nation" to arm border guards with ATGMs. 
@DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jobless Jack

leonblack08 said:


> RK-3 Corsar ATGMs issued to BGB. Pictures with the simulator.
> Range: 2.5 km
> Source: DTB
> View attachment 745717
> View attachment 745718
> View attachment 745719


Border guards being armed with anti tank weapons. 

Does bd anticipate heated border with india in the future?


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Very weird for a "slave nation" to arm border guards with ATGMs.
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone



Yeah a lot of the world's armies don't have ATGMs like these...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Very weird for a "slave nation" to arm border guards with ATGMs.
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone


but muh BD is SLAV of india narrative, that I like to tell myself to sleep better at night falls apart !



Bilal9 said:


> Yeah a lot of the world's armies don't have ATGMs like these...


indeed
laser guided ATGMs are harder to counter than SACLOS ATGM which can be diverted by Shtora APS on T-90 variants.
Hardkill APS is too expensive to fit on all indian t-90s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

On a side note, Mr Shafeenul Islam should lay off the chaap, kebabs and Paya/Nehari, as well as cavorting with smugglers which lead to those dinners.

He is starting to look like he could store a few ATGM shells himself.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> On a side note, Mr Shafeenul Islam should lay off the chaap, kebabs and Paya/Nehari, as well as cavorting with smugglers which lead to those dinners.
> 
> He is starting to look like he could store a few ATGM shells himself.





Only the navy chief looks professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

OK this last Eid Shafeen bhai went to meet with BGB members in Bodipara BOP in Rangamati. Commendable act to be sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Full Video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশের (বিজিবি) নতুন (বিজিবি-৬২) ব্যাটালিয়নের অবকাঠামোগত বিভিন্ন স্থাপনা নির্মাণ প্রকল্পের অনুমোদন দিয়েছে জাতীয় অর্থনৈতিক পরিষদের নির্বাহী কমিটি (একনেক)। মঙ্গলবার (১ জুন) প্রধানমন্ত্রী এবং একনেক-এর চেয়ারপারসন শেখ হাসিনার সভাপতিত্বে শেরে বাংলা নগরস্থ এনইসি সম্মেলন কক্ষে এ সভা অনুষ্ঠিত হয়। প্রধানমন্ত্রী গণভবন থেকে একে যুক্ত হন। এই প্রকল্পের জন্য ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ২৩৭ কোটি ২১ লাখ আট হাজার টাকা। সম্পূর্ণ সরকারি অর্থায়নে (জিওবি) এই প্রকল্পের কাজ করা হবে।

পরিকল্পনা মন্ত্রণালয়ের এক সংবাদ বিজ্ঞপ্তিতে জানানো হয়, নারায়ণগঞ্জের ফতুল্লার জালকুরি এলাকায় বিজিবির নতুন সৃষ্টি করা ৬২ ব্যাটালিয়নের সদস্যদের বসবাস এবং অপারেশন কার্যক্রম পরিচালনার জন্য নিরাপদ ও সুরক্ষিত অবকাঠামো নির্মাণ করা হবে। স্বরাষ্ট্র মন্ত্রণালয়ের জননিরাপত্তা বিভাগের উদ্যোগে বিজিবি এ প্রকল্প বাস্তবায়ন করবে।

প্রকল্প বাস্তবায়নের সময় নির্ধারণ করা হয়েছে ২০২১ সালের জানুয়ারি থেকে ২০২৩ সালের জুন পর্যন্ত। প্রকল্পটি ২০২০-২১ অর্থ বছরের বার্ষিক উন্নয়ন কর্মসূচিতে বরাদ্দবিহীনভাবে অননুমোদিত নতুন প্রকল্প তালিকায় অন্তর্ভুক্ত আছে।

প্রকল্পের প্রধান কার্যক্রম সমূহ
ক) আবাসিক ভবন (অধিনায়কের বাসভবন, কমিশন্ড অফিসার্স মেস, কমিশন্ড অফিসার্স কোয়ার্টার, জুনিয়র কমিশন্ড অফিসার্স মেস, জুনিয়র কমিশন্ড অফিসার্স আবাসিক ভবন, সৈনিক মেস, অন্যান্য পদধারীদের আবাসিক ভবন ও চতুর্থ শ্রেণির আবাসিক ভবন ১১টি, (খ) অনাবাসিক ভবন (অফিস ভবন, সৈনিক ডাইনিং ও কুক হাউজ) ৫টি, (গ) রাস্তা ১টি (৩.২৭ কিলোমিটার), (ঘ) পানির লাইন ১টি (৩০৪৯ মিটার), (ঙ) গভীর নলকূপ ১টি (২০০ মিমি ও ৪০০ মিমি), (চ) বৈদ্যুতিক লাইন ১টি (২৪৩৮ মিটার), (ছ) অন্যান্য অবকাঠামো (এমটি গ্যারেজ, এমআই রুম, কোয়ার্টার গার্ড, ম্যাগাজিন, মাল্টিপারপাস শেড, ট্রেনিং শেড, বাউন্ডারি ওয়াল গেটসহ, মসজিদ, ক্যান্টিন, আরপি পোস্ট) ১৬টি, (জ) ভূমি উন্নয়ন (২৪.৮০ একর), (ঝ) বৈদ্যুতিক স্থাপনা (সাবস্টেশন ও জেনারেটর) ৩টি,(ঞ) লিফট ২টি, এবং (ট) প্রশিক্ষণ মাঠ, খেলার মাঠ, ড্রিল গ্রাউন্ড, পার্ক ইত্যাদি।

পঞ্চবার্ষিকী পরিকল্পনার সঙ্গে সংগতিপূর্ণতা
প্রকল্পটি সপ্তম পঞ্চবার্ষিকী পরিকল্পনার লক্ষ্যের সঙ্গে সামঞ্জস্যপূর্ণ। কারণ সপ্তম-পঞ্চবার্ষিক পরিকল্পনায় বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশের অভ্যন্তরীণ আইনশৃঙ্খলা রক্ষায় সহায়তা প্রদান ও নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার বিষয়টি উল্লেখ রয়েছে।

পরিকল্পনা কমিশনের মতামত
প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়িত হলে বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ নারায়ণগঞ্জ ব্যাটালিয়নের ওপর অর্পিত দায়িত্ব পালনের জন্য ব্যাটালিয়নে অফিস, সৈনিক ব্যারাকসহ বিভিন্ন স্থাপনা নির্মাণ করা সম্ভব হবে। এ বিবেচনায় প্রকল্পটি অনুমোদনযোগ্য।









একনেকে অনুমোদন পেলো বিজিবির নতুন অবকাঠামো নির্মাণ কার্যক্রম


বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশের (বিজিবি) নতুন (বিজিবি-৬২) ব্যাটালিয়নের অবকাঠামোগত বিভিন্ন স্থাপনা নির্মাণ প্রকল্পের অনুমোদন দিয়েছে জাতীয় অর্থনৈতিক পরিষদের নির্বাহী...




www.banglatribune.com


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=542441697179813

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

ghost250 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=542441697179813



Great move.

With Bangladesh economy improving, there will plenty of illegal border crossers from both Myanmar and India. Already too many illegal Indians in Bangladesh faking Dhaka accents and they aren't even happy making salaries, some of them even doing illegal business in smuggled Indian consumables.

BGB strength needs to be shored up posthaste and their salaries and numbers improved as well...


----------



## Bilal9

Do we have a coast guard thread? If not we can rename this BGB thread to include CG news. Looks like the new CG patrol craft are doing their job.

*13 Indian fishermen detained for illegal intrusion into Bangladesh*
Ahad Chowdhury Tuhin, Bhola

Published at 07:00 pm August 8th, 2021





Bangladesh Coast Guard with the Indian fishermen who were nabbed while illegally fishing in Bangladeshi waters on August 7, 2021 *Dhaka Tribune*

They were detained from 15.4 nautical miles southwest of Mongla Fairway Buoy

Members of Bangladesh Coast Guard have detained 13 Indian fishermen along with a fishing trawler on charge of illegally intruding into Bangladesh territory in the Bay of Bengal.

On Saturday night, CGS Sonar Bangla, inshore patrol vessel of the Bangladesh Coast Guard, spotted a foreign trawler, named Shornotara, illegally fishing in Bangladeshi waters.

Sensing their presence, the intruders tried to flee but the coast guards detained the fishermen along with the boat from 15.4 nautical miles southwest of Mongla Fairway Buoy.

The process to hand over the seized trawler and the detainees to Mongla police station for legal action was underway, said Bangladesh Coast Guard Media Officer Lt Commander Amirul Haque on Sunday.

The Bangladesh Coast Guard has intensified round-the-clock patrols for drug control, conservation of forest resources, smuggling, and protection of fishery resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

*Bhomra BGB BOP Commander Subedar Harun-ur-Rashid said, "AC Shahidul assured at the meeting at 11 a.m. that they will remove the installation soon. However, as we did not take it, we went to the position with arms outstretched. At around one in the afternoon, they broke the installation and removed all the goods. '*

Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) has forced the Indian Border Security Force (BSF) to halt the construction of BSF installations in Ghojadanga, India, opposite the Bhomra border in Satkhira.

The BSF removed all the construction materials of the installation around 1pm on Saturday.

Bhobra BGB BOP Commander Subedar Harun-ur-Rashid confirmed this information to NewsBangla.

He said the BSF was constructing a check post 25 yards away from the zero line of the border in violation of international border laws. Despite their protests, the BSF did not stop the construction work.

Later, the BSF was forced to remove all the equipment of the installation in response to the strong response of the BGB.

Subedar Harun-ur-Rashid said, "A BSF facility was being constructed near the zero line around 9 am on Saturday. The installation is of guard post type. However, the BSF said locals were constructing a car park next to the football field.

‘I had a meeting with AC Shahidul Haque of Ghojadanga BSF. At the 11 a.m. meeting, AC Shahidul assured that they would remove the installation soon. However, as we did not take it, we went to the position with arms outstretched. At around one in the afternoon, they broke the installation and removed all the goods. '

Satkhira 33 BGB Commander Lieutenant Colonel Al Mahmood said, "As soon as we heard about the commencement of construction work of BSF, we went on high alert. They (BSF) stopped the construction work after a strong response at the battalion level.









স্থাপনা সরাতে বিএসএফকে বাধ্য করল বিজিবি


ভোমরা বিজিবির বিওপি কমান্ডার সুবেদার হারুণ-অর-রশিদ বলেন, ‘বেলা ১১টার বৈঠকে এসি শহিদুল আশ্বস্ত করে বলেন, শিগগির তারা স্থাপনা সরিয়ে নেবেন। তবে তা না নেয়ায় আমরা অস্ত্র তাক করে পজিশনে চলে যাই। দুপুর একটার দিকে তারা স্থাপনা ভেঙে সব মালামাল সরিয়ে নেয়।’




www.newsbangla24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Documentary on the daily life of BGB soldiers posted in Chimboloi- the farthest border outpost in CHT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491683363534487555

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Major General Shakil Ahmed new DG of BGB​
Staff Correspondent
18th February, 2022 03:05:54 PM
Print news







The government has appointed Major General Shakil Ahmed as Director General (DG) of the Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB).

Ministry of Public Administration issued a gazette in this regard on Thursday.

Major General Shakil Ahmed, who was serving as the Adjutant General of Bangladesh Army, will replace Major General Md Shafeenul Islam as the chief of the paramilitary force.

The circular signed by Mohammad Abul Kalam Azad, Deputy Secretary of Ministry of Public Administration, said that the current Director General (DG) of BGB Md Shafeenul Islam has been returned to the Armed Forces Division of the Army.

In his place, Major General Shakil Ahmed has been appointed as the Director General (DG) of BGB under the Public Security Division of the Home Ministry.

Earlier, Major General Shakil Ahmed served as the Director General of Department of Immigration and Passports (DIP).

Major General Shafeenul took over the command of Border Guard of Bangladesh (BGB) as Director General (DG) on 28 March 2018.

According to BGB sources, Major General Shafeenul would go into leave preparatory to retirement (LPR) on March 2, 2022.

Major General Shakil Ahmed was born in Joypurhat District, Bangladesh on 19 December 1968. Major General Shakil Ahmed was commissioned in the Core of Infantry on 24 June 1988 with 18 Bangladesh Military Academy Long Course.

In his long 33 years of illustrious career, he served as the General Officers Commanding of 19 Infantry Division. He had been the Commander of 99 Composite Bridge and Commanding Officer of 1 East Bengal Regiment.

Apart from the regimental staff duties, Major General Shakil Ahmed served as Director in Directorate General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI). He also served as General Staff Officer Grade I of an Infantry Division and Brigade Major of an Infantry Brigade.

As peacekeeper, he had been Contingent Member in UNOSOM-II and Force Logistics Staff in MONUC. Major General Shakil Ahmed Commanded BANBATT-3/23 in UNOCI as Contingent Commander. In instructional capacity he served as Chief Instructor in School of Infantry and Tactics, Platoon Commander in Bangladesh Military Academy and Directing Staff of Armed Forces War Course in National Defence College, Mirpur. Major General Shakil Ahmed also served as the Commandant of School of Infantry and Tactics.

Major General Shakil Ahmed obtained his Masters in National Security and War Studies, Masters of Strategic Studies and Masters in Defence Studies both from Home and abroad. He has undertaken numerous professional training courses, seminars, and symposiums at home and abroad.

A keen golfer, Major General Shakil Ahmed is the Senior Vice President of Bangladesh Golf Federation and the Vice President of Kurmitola Golf Club, Dhaka. In his professional and personal capacity, the General visited good number of countries.

A traditional family man, the General is married to Dr. Shahnaz Shakil and is a proud father of a daughter and a son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

BGB seized $80,000 in Chuadanga​UNB, Chuadanga
Thu Aug 4, 2022 12:00 AM Last update on: Thu Aug 4, 2022 12:19 PM





Photo: UNB
Border Guard Bangladesh yesterday seized $80,000 in a drive near Phulbari border in Chuadanga's Damurhuda upazila.
"Primarily, we're suspecting that the foreign currency was being smuggled from Bangladesh to India," said Lt Col Shah Md Ishtiak, director of 6th BGB battalion in Chuadanga.
The suspect who was carrying the foreign currency could not be detained, BGB said at a press briefing.
On information, BGB conducted a drive along Phulbari border and found a person trying to cross the border with a bag through pillar-85.
He left the bag and fled when BGB members chased him.
The BGB men found eight bundles of US dollars amounting to $80,000 inside the bag, the BGB official said.
A case was filed with Darshana Police Station in this connection.


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> BGB seized $80,000 in Chuadanga​UNB, Chuadanga
> Thu Aug 4, 2022 12:00 AM Last update on: Thu Aug 4, 2022 12:19 PM
> 
> View attachment 868784
> 
> Photo: UNB
> Border Guard Bangladesh yesterday seized $80,000 in a drive near Phulbari border in Chuadanga's Damurhuda upazila.
> "Primarily, we're suspecting that the foreign currency was being smuggled from Bangladesh to India," said Lt Col Shah Md Ishtiak, director of 6th BGB battalion in Chuadanga.
> The suspect who was carrying the foreign currency could not be detained, BGB said at a press briefing.
> On information, BGB conducted a drive along Phulbari border and found a person trying to cross the border with a bag through pillar-85.
> He left the bag and fled when BGB members chased him.
> The BGB men found eight bundles of US dollars amounting to $80,000 inside the bag, the BGB official said.
> A case was filed with Darshana Police Station in this connection.



They should have had one BGB member pose with a dollar bill garland like Akshay in the toilet movie...








leonblack08 said:


> BGB seized $80,000 in Chuadanga​UNB, Chuadanga
> Thu Aug 4, 2022 12:00 AM Last update on: Thu Aug 4, 2022 12:19 PM
> 
> View attachment 868784
> 
> Photo: UNB
> Border Guard Bangladesh yesterday seized $80,000 in a drive near Phulbari border in Chuadanga's Damurhuda upazila.
> "Primarily, we're suspecting that the foreign currency was being smuggled from Bangladesh to India," said Lt Col Shah Md Ishtiak, director of 6th BGB battalion in Chuadanga.
> The suspect who was carrying the foreign currency could not be detained, BGB said at a press briefing.
> On information, BGB conducted a drive along Phulbari border and found a person trying to cross the border with a bag through pillar-85.
> He left the bag and fled when BGB members chased him.
> The BGB men found eight bundles of US dollars amounting to $80,000 inside the bag, the BGB official said.
> A case was filed with Darshana Police Station in this connection.



Actually there was $100,000 in the bag. $20,000 was divided among various senior people and they let the guy go because they knew him from prior contact as smuggler, their source of funds and ruti-ruji.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------

